# Tulip Poplar VS. Persimmon - Sapling Challenge



## gargrassse (Jul 14, 2016)

These are the two fastest growing trees Ive had growing in the past 20 years and I happen to have them set up right next to each other since the last transplanting of both into larger pots.. I noticed one thing in particular that is interesting, the Yellow Poplar is actually starting to dominate the Incredible Persimmon tree Sapling simply because it is completely blocking all the sun each and every single day all day long like a wall of sheetrock.. I have never seen this because Ive actually never had either of the two trees at all, first of all the Persimmon I started a few years ago started to take off all by itself so I cut the root it had gone through the pot, then I transplanted it and this is the second transplant to a second pot.. The Persimmon is incredible it is so strong and green, the trunk is already growing thick and it is defined like a muscular athlete that eats well, the other root that stayed in the ground is growing well so I have two Persimmon trees. Anyway, the Persimmon tree started to take off this spring and all through summer so far until I put it up next to the Tulip Poplar and now its stopped completely as the Poplar keeps sprouting more asparagus like green lasagna tops... I started this Yellow Poplar tree last year and its already caught up to the height of the Persimmon and now its blocking its sunlight I guess I might just move it, but I want to see what happens. Persimmon Tree is 3yrs old, Yellow Poplar is 1yrs old.


----------

